# 아/어(해) 빠지다



## Ami10

I am listening to this song recently, it is called  착해 빠졌어, it is translated as stupid love. So I looked for the expression in naver and some ressources but found nothing on this grammar point 아/어(해) 빠지다. Can someone PLEASE PLEASE explain it and give me some examples?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## vientito

빠지다 is an auxiliary verb here which serves to emphasize on quality of "extremely", "very".  It works with an adjective.  I am sure you know what 착하다 means as an adjective.

e.g. 흔해 빠지다 means "very common; garden variety type"

빠지다 by itself is a verb that can take on many other meanings as well.


----------



## K.henry

Hi, Ami10

According to a dictionary. It is exactly an assistant(auxiliary) adjective.
"빠지다" is used as a verb except(99%) except the case(넌 착해 빠졌어, 넌 너무 늙어 빠졌어, 정신상태가 썩어 빠졌어 etc)

착해 빠지다.    too nice
흔해 빠지다.    too common
늙어 빠지다.    too old


----------



## Ami10

Oh, thank you so much K.Henry and vientito, that's really helping me figuring out this expression.
Thanks a lot.


----------

